# self sufficent chicken breed.



## dentorian

I was just wondering which chicken breed would most likely survive succesfully without a food supplements and was completely free range.


----------



## UncleJoe

Read this article. There are a few good breeds here.

Heritage Chicken Breeds for Your Backyard

I have Rhode Island Reds and Barred Rock that have been doing well mostly on there own, although I do keep feed available and throw them kitchen scraps.


----------



## GaryS

I vote for the Rhode Island Red as a combination egg producer and meat bird. They were the best breed I ever owned, but then I didn't own that many. 

When I was a kid, my dad raised a couple of hundred every year and they were the only breed he raised. He free-ranged them partly. We would open the gate late in the afternoon and they would graze for an hour or two, and then come back to the coop by themselves. The short period they were out before roosting time would keep them from scattering all over the farm.


----------



## dentorian

I was also wondering which chicken breed to most likely evade predators(foxs,birds of prey)


----------



## jungatheart

I've heard that Guinea Fowl are very self sufficient. Not a chicken though.


----------



## westbrook

here is a chart of the most popular chicken breeds.

Henderson's Chicken Breed Chart

All chickens need some kind of protection from predators and the type of predators will depend on where you live.

All chickens need a place to lay... the seek and maybe you will find the nest is time consuming! and besides that... they may lay here today, you find the eggs and they find a new hiding place. Easier to have a dark, sheltered spot for them.

Some hens are great setters and mothers, others good setters but not great mothers, some won't set at all! to keep producing chickens you will need to find great setters.

I find it easier to keep several different kinds of chickens. Some are great egg layers and won't set eggs so I use bantams hens for that. I prefer Silkies as they will set through the winter.


----------



## GaryS

I'll second the need to have predator protection. Over the years, I lost several hens to racoons. They learned how to open the door, so I had to put a lock on it. 

My dad also lost many chickens to weasels and mink. They enjoy killing, and will rip the throat out of several chickens if they get into your coop. Rats are another chicken killer. They will tunnel from the outside, make a den under the coop, and kill chickens when you're not around.


----------



## westbrook

I have Livestock Guardian Dogs that take care of everything from Mountain Lions and Bears to Weasels and Snakes.


----------



## jjwilson72000

We have buff orpingtons and Araricanas and they free range well. They are cold hardy and always return to the coop on their own at dusk. We have a shephard that keeps an eye on them and have only lost a few to predators over the years. We also had a very large rooster that was protective and would fight any predators that came around.
I have not raised them yet but I have heard Muscovy ducks are an ideal breed as they will roost (fly up) into trees to avoid predators, are prolific layers and can survive off of forage.
Regardless I would suggest to always have a guard critter of some kind. Even if they can't physically protect the flock they can make enough commotion to alert you and for everybody to run. Guinea's are loud as hell if there is a predator around.


----------



## mountainmama

*Chickens*



dentorian said:


> I was just wondering which chicken breed would most likely survive succesfully without a food supplements and was completely free range.


We are going to try to raise chickens this year as well. We live in the mountains and I knew about the foxes but I had not thought of the other predators. I have much to learn before I start. I am going to call someone today to see about having a well dug so we will not have to be dependent on the water company. We live in California and the water is so expensive here even though we live where we have snow and rain all winter. Does anyone know much about installing a cistern?


----------



## MonsterMalak

*Chicken Predators*

I am with Westbrook. Livestock Guardian dogs keep everything away. Coyotes to Crack Heads. It's not just the small varmits that will eat chickens. My place would be safe in wolf country.
I could not imagine trying to keep the vermin out like i did for so many years.
Trapping, shooting, snares and poisons only work so good. And i do not like the potential for collateral loss.

A good dog earns his keep.


----------



## desertrider479

I've always raised Barred Rocks for egg production. They thrive on free range and never fail to return to the coup at dusk. They are a good meat/ egg laying breed. I use a few Buff Orphingtons to hatch out chicks as they are great mother hens and sit eggs extremely well. I run around twenty hens and always have a surplus of eggs for trade or sale to city folks.

Protection is by burro. Burros have a natural hatred for predators and nothing gets by them!


----------



## TechAdmin

desertrider479 said:


> I've always raised Barred Rocks for egg production. They thrive on free range and never fail to return to the coup at dusk. They are a good meat/ egg laying breed. I use a few Buff Orphingtons to hatch out chicks as they are great mother hens and sit eggs extremely well. I run around twenty hens and always have a surplus of eggs for trade or sale to city folks.
> 
> Protection is by burro. Burros have a natural hatred for predators and nothing gets by them!


The really hate snakes.

I've been told Goats help as well.


----------



## Freedom

Back yard chickens is a great site to learn about raising chickens.
I have a very large Barred Rock Rooster, a Bantam rooster, four Bantam hens, Two Road Island reds and two White leghorns. Only predators we have are Raccoons and birds of prey. I have an enclosure around their coop so they are semi free range. I do give them a combo of scratch and laying mash but they could probably survive on their own if need be.

Raising BackYard Chickens, Build a Chicken Coop, Pictures of Breeds


----------

